# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  PHP и jQuery Autocomplete - Использование плагина и вывод данных с бд / PHP и БД

## 5hoha

Здравствуйте друзья и уважаемые гуру php.
Написал в раздел jQuery но там мне не ответили. А тут более менее живее, люди помогают друг другу.
Есть ли у кого нибудь примеры работы php с jQuery Autocomplete. Чтоб данные выводились с бд и при клике на выбранный результат, отправлялся id выбранного результата в бд.

Цель: Хочу сделать живой поиск, у меня получилось вывести данные с бд, немогу прикрепить линк, и чтоб при клике отправлялось id обработчику.

Может ли кто нибудь помочь?

Заранее благодарю за ответы.

----------

